# New shipment of Marine fish ready for sale Nov. 12. list in side



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*We have a new shipment of Marine fish ready for sale November 12.

Here is the list

COMMON NAME*

*Angel Emperor (Adult) (ML)
Chromis Blue-Green
Angel Gray Poma (Adult)
Angel Flagfinned 
Tang Naso Lipstic (M)
Blenny Starry (Blue Spot)
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) 
Rayfish Blue Spotted 
Butterfly Racoon (M/L)
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) 
Angel Blue Koran (M/L)
Fox Face (M)
Wrasse Thalassoma Yellow(Female)
Angel Emperor (Juv) (S)
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)
Tang Flame Fin Tomini (S)
Tang Naso Lipstic (M)
Blenny Mandarin Green) (M/L)
Tang Blue Dott Naso (M)
Clown Black Percula (M/L)
Wrasse Sailfin fairy wrasse
Tang Phil. Yellow Tang Juv.
Tang Blue Dott Naso (M)
Fox Face (M)
Angel Coral Beauty 
Shark Banded
Uchin Black Long Spine
Puffer Narrow Lined 
Fox Face (S)
Clown Tomato Red /Black 
Goby Tangaroa Antenna
Blenny Mandarin Green) (S)
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)
Dottyback Strawberry
Blenny Red Scooter (M/L)
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)
Wrasse Cleaner 
Goby Orange Spot (Guttata)
Blenny Barred (Tiger)
Clown Pink Skunk
Clown Orange Skunk
Shrimp Cleaner Skunk (M/L)
Shrimp Banded
White Whelk Snail
Feather Duster
Banded Brittle Starfish
Scallops Flame
Anemone Purple LongTent-S
Shrimp Randal Pistol 
Goby Sun-tail 
Blenny Black Combtooth
Anemone Bubble Asst.
Anemone Carpet White 
Anemone Carpet Color (M/L)
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (S)
Angel Yellow 
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)
Butterfly Red Checkered (M)
Trigger Pinktail 
Tang Powder Brown 
Moorish Idol
Shrimp Cleaner Skunk (M/L)
Wrasse Yellow Coris *


----------



## Mamoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks so much for these posts!
Will be coming in soon


----------



## dsday329 (Mar 6, 2016)

NAFB said:


> *We have a new shipment of Marine fish ready for sale November 12.
> 
> Here is the list
> 
> ...


Hello, just wondering if you have any _Clown Orange Skunks? Thanks _


----------

